# GHRP-6 Log



## M.Bison (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi everyone. New to the forum, but have been reading for the past few months. 
I have decided to give GHRP-6 a run for 6+ months, starting tomorrow. Going to do 3x100mg injections ED. One post workout (I workout in the morning), one midday, and one before bed. I will be throwing in melanotan 2 as well, but probably not until February.

Using GHRP-6 specifically for better sleep, appetite stimulation, and anti-aging benefits (i.e. better skin through enhanced collagen synthesis). I am 27, currently 6"3 195 pounds, 8% BF. Looking to get up to a solid 205 with 6% BF within 6 months. 

I will update the thread as much as I can, as I know a lot of people are curious about this peptide and its usage. 

Any comments or questions, let me know. Thanks for the interest.


----------



## M.Bison (Dec 27, 2011)

I should also mention I will be taking L-Arginine before bed as well. Most likely around 3000mg. GHRP-6 for positive feedback on growth hormone, and L-Arginine for negative feedback on Somatostatin. 

I attached a diagram of the feedback loop if anyone is curious.


----------



## njc (Jan 3, 2012)

I'll be following.  Not taking Mod-grf1 with your ghrp?


----------



## brickshthouse79 (Feb 9, 2012)

Solid log.


----------



## dwmer (Feb 9, 2012)

brickshthouse79 said:


> Solid log.



lol, that shit fizzled quick.


----------

